# How to book premium charters at discounted prices



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Most boats in the premium charter fleets such as Sunsail and Moorings are privately owned. Part of the contractual agreement between the owner and the charter company includes typically 6 to 8 weeks of private use. If owners cannot use all their weeks for whatever reason they have the option of selling these weeks directly which most do at a discount to the normal rate.
The person chartering under this arrangement enjoys the same level of service and amenities as they would if they had chartereed with the Company without paying the full price.
For more information on this check out this site :
http://www.sailonline.com/html/buying_owner_s_time.html

Also check out our site for that kind of arrangement with a Lagoon 410 in the BVI
http://home.earthlink.net/~hervel/index.html

Herve


----------

